# Possible Rental Scam [Norman George AKA Mrs. Wetwetakaboo ]



## byeloe (Apr 7, 2014)

Not sure where to post this.

While looking for a timeshare rental in Aruba, I came across an ad on timesharerentals.com for a 2 bedroom at marriott Ocean Club  for only $1200 for a week( redflag #1)

I emailed back and forth and filled out a rental agreement for a week 11 2015 sta - sat.  It was going to be $1200 + $400 security deposit.

I asked to verify ownership he said I would be able to after payment.  Even though payment was going to be through paypal, I said that I would need to verify before paying.

His response was "How would you like to go about that"  which I thought was odd.  I replied that he should be able to give me his acct# or unit# or membership# so that I could call marriott.  I also said that he should be able to make the reservation before getting paid as he could easily change the name anytime without penalty(I thought this was correct?)

Anyway, no reply since my last note.

I figured it was too good to be true.

I am not positive that it is a scam but just in case he was going by 

Norman George


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 7, 2014)

very common scam we have seen recently for extremely cheap/underpriced rentals.

they even go so far as to send a "confirmation number" that when used to verify, is nothing more than a reservation hold for a room that has not yet been paid for...vs an actual owner reservation.

never take anything for granted before you send money, as an owner actually renting a legitimate unit, there is no reason you shouldnt be able to confirm everything about the reservation beforehand.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2014)

How to verify that a rental is Legit:  
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109479

Is this the guy? (look at his MO, not just the name, which may be fake):
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206695&highlight=conner


----------



## byeloe (Apr 7, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> How to verify that a rental is Legit:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109479
> 
> Is this the guy? (look at his MO, not just the name, which may be fake):
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=206695&highlight=conner



Not quite the same, he gave an email address for paypal payment.  Mrswetwetakaboo@gmail.com 

Even the email address seemed odd as it wasn't the one that I had been corresponding with (georgenorman58@yahoo.com)

anyway it is ID#127743  at vacationtimesharerentals.com


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2014)

If he cannot/will not send you a genuine resort confirmation before you make the final payment, that is a huge red flag...


----------



## byeloe (Apr 7, 2014)

yes I was skeptical from the start due to the low price, but everyone loves a deal, right.  But there was no way I was sending any money without verifying the ownership and reservation.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 7, 2014)

This email address is ridiculous:

Mrswetwetakaboo@gmail.com = Mrs. Wetwetakaboo  - SERIOUSLY?


----------



## byeloe (Apr 7, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> This email address is ridiculous:
> 
> Mrswetwetakaboo@gmail.com = Mrs. Wetwetakaboo  - SERIOUSLY?



yep, exactly what I thought


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 8, 2014)

Travel Ombudsmen are warning of scams being perpetuated on vacation rental websites such as VRBO.  This has always been a really secure site to rent from because the ad rates are so high they don't get many fradulent listings.  Well, the hackers are ahead of the game and instead of putting in fake ads, they are hacking legitimate owners' emails, and intercepting rental request emails.  They impersonate the owner, redirect the renter to another email, and send legitimate looking contracts.  Then they ask for payment via wire.

Their advice is to always use PayPal or a credit card to secure the reservation and to never, ever wire money, even if it's a last minute rental.  Also, verify that the email address on the listing is the same as the one you are responding to and never switch to a different one.  If the owner's phone number is listed in the ad, call it.  (The person who was scammed did call it, but it was never answered.  This is another red flag.) 

Glad you weren't fooled!


----------



## tugg (Apr 12, 2014)

I was researching this same person when looking to rent the Hilton Club in New York.  I googled Mrswetwetakaboo@gmail.com and found this post.  My red flags where price is to low on vacationtimesharerentals.com.  Got google phone when i tried to call him.  Gmail and yahoo email addresses both odd.  He uses the name Richard Truman.  I haven't cut him off yet.  I will see what he says when I tell him I want to use a escrow service.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 12, 2014)

Forbes article on rental scams

http://www.forbes.com/sites/vanessa...internets-hottest-scam-fake-vacation-rentals/


----------



## tugg (Apr 26, 2014)

When I said said I would go ahead if he was willing to use a escrow service his English sudenly became poor and said that he doesn't use escrow services and would rent to the next person immediately.  Wish I could reach through the phone!


----------

